# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  ميرسك تبيع وحدة نفطية لـ"توتال" مقابل 7.5 مليار دولار

## eqtsadcom

وافقت مجموعة إيه.بي مولر ميرسك الدنمركية على بيع وحدتها للنفط والغاز ميرسك أويل إلى شركة توتال الفرنسية النفطية الكبرى مقابل 7.45 مليار دولار.وقالت الشركة إنه بموجب الصفقة، ستنقل توتال 97.5 مليون سهم أو نحو 3.8 من أسهمها إلى ميرسك وستتحمل أيضا التزامات دين قصيرة الأجل بقيمة 2.5 مليار دولار.
وأضافت ميرسك أنها تخطط أيضا لإعادة "جزء كبير من قيمة الأسهم التي ستتلقاها من توتال" إلى المساهمين في 2018 و2019 في صورة توزيعات استثنائية أو إعادة شراء أسهم أو توزيع أسهم في توتال.ومن المتوقع إتمام الصفقة في الربع الأول من 2018. وتوجد غالبية أصول ميرسك أويل في بحر الشمال.من جهة أخرى، قال الرئيس التنفيذي لتوتال باتريك بويان إن شركته بصدد رفع الوفورات المستهدفة في النفقات إلى 4 مليارات دولار بحلول 2018 في ضوء الاستحواذ على ميرسك أويل.وتوقعت توتال أن تحقق الصفقة وفرا تشغيليا وتجاريا وماليا يزيد على 400 مليون دولار سنويا وبصفة خاصة من خلال دمج أصول في بحر الشمال.

----------

